# Happy Christmas



## foxfish (25 Dec 2017)

Happy Christmas everybody, have a great day & tell us what you got.....


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Dec 2017)

And Merry Christmas to you too and everyone else.
Looking very dapper foxfish  ...what did you get?
Santa bought me these, maybe trimming my MC carpets won't be such a PITA now


----------



## Nigel95 (25 Dec 2017)

Happy Holidays everyone!

I got some €€ to spend on my scapes  

Spend it on plants, shrimp and a fan.


----------



## gex23 (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone, have a great time with family, friends and scapes!

No fishy related presents for me - but i'm extremely thankful for all of UKAPS help to get my tank to where it is now.

A special shout out to @ceg4048  - he really has gone above and beyond to help me learn, understand and progress.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas Everybody!.....
Keep on Scaping


----------



## Shinobi (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas!
Aquascaping-santa brought me theese goodies under the tree (anyone tried the new fertilizer range yet?) :


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## zozo (25 Dec 2017)




----------



## GHNelson (26 Dec 2017)

hoggie


----------

